# M&P comes home to Papa



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I had purchased an M&P and soon agreed to sell it to facilitate another deal before I shot it. The new owner, a buddy of mine let me shoot it right after we did the paper work. I was heart broken. The M&P was a tack driver. Well, today I got it back. He decided to buy a Glock so I am the once again, proud owner of and M&P .40 S&W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well now don't let that happen again. Good luck with it.


----------

